# scaffolder looking for scaffolding job in canada



## satpink (Sep 21, 2008)

been scaffolding for over 20 years, have my advanced card nvq 3, ipaf 3a /3b scissor lift/mobile boom, passport to safety (scats card) looking for advice on searching out a job, fed up in england

thanks steve


----------



## barso (Jan 1, 2011)

*advanced scaffolder*

hi mate see you looking for job in canada ,just wandering if you had any luck.im also advanced looking for big change ta mate


----------



## finestrat (Aug 13, 2010)

I've got adv and adv iinspection, its pretty much impossible for us to get over lads, been through it all...


----------



## don1 (Jan 4, 2011)

finestrat said:


> I've got adv and adv iinspection, its pretty much impossible for us to get over lads, been through it all...


think if ye can organise a job first then visa is almost done i think and hope lol


----------

